# [SOLVED]Różnica między chroot a normalnie uruchomionym śr...

## dudycz.damian

Według Gentoo Handbook w celu zainstalowania gentoo należy w chroot zainstalować kernel, grub i syslog-ng, później uruchomić ponownie komputer już w normalnym środowisku i zainstalować resztę potrzebnych programów. Zwykle po tym uruchamiam bootstrap.sh, żeby mieć cały system skompilowany pod mój procesor i instaluję gnome.

Chciałem zapytać czy jest jakaś różnica między tym kiedy pracuję w normalnie uruchomionym linuksie, a w chroot z zamontowanym /proc i /dev. I czy w ogóle powinienem montować /dev - bo niektóre programy podczas instalacji mogą tam chyba coś zapisywać, więc po odmontowaniu bym to stracił.

Poprzez różnicę rozumiem to czy programy skompilowane w chroot są dokładnie takie same jak w natywnie włączonym linuksie, czy może jednak czymś to się różni - inaczej czy mogę przygotować cały system w chroot.Last edited by dudycz.damian on Fri May 06, 2011 8:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lsdudi

Zalecenie jak najszybszego wyjścia z chroot i przejścia na realną maszynę wynika z tego że zawsze znajdą się jakieś różnice pomiędzy dystrybucją na jakiej jest livecd a docelowym systemem.

To że robisz env-update/source jest ok ale jesteś narażony na zmiany w jądrze i bibliotekach około jądrowych. 

Kilka razy robiłem pełny build do kde pracując normalnie  w X na innej dystrybucji, da się.

/dev (urządzeni np. /dev/zero, /dev/null) i /proc  (odczytanie flag procka )-jest wymagany do kompilacji bez tego trudno będzie ci cokolwiek skompilować. ostatnio w trybie ratunkowym byłem zmuszony do zamontowania także sysfs

----------

## dudycz.damian

Aha czyli jednak lepiej zrezygnować z tej małej wygody, skoro mogą wystąpić różnice.

Dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------

## SlashBeast

Podstawowe nody w chrootowym /dev zrobisz mknod'em, nie musisz go bind-mountowac jezeli nie masz w planach tam nic mieszac, np. uzywajac grub-install.

----------

## soban_

Mam pytanie odnoscie chrootowania roznych architektur systemu - chodzi mi glownie o x86 i amd64. Czy jest jakas mozliwosc wbicia do systemu z amd64 do x86 albo odwrtonie? Ewentualnie jakas magiczna sztuczka ktora pozwoli na takowa operacyje?

----------

## znal

Oczywiście, że jest taka możliwość.

Jest nawet handbook do tego: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/index.xml?part=1&chap=2

"Sztuczka" polega na poprzedzeniu polecenia chroot przez linux32.

----------

## soban_

A odwrotnie podejrzewam ze sie nie da? Bo x86 odpale na "kazdym" sprzecie - gorzej jest z amd64.

----------

